# Motegi MR116 with NT555 G2s.



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Voila.


----------



## CJ_Cruze (Jan 20, 2017)

Looking good, those wheels are on my top 5 list of wheels I'm looking at for my Cruze but leaning towards the silver w/ white lip version.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Loookin Gooood Lucy!:go:


----------



## WorldCruzer (Jan 16, 2017)

Those look awesome! Nice tastes


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

